

Iter8 CoFounder Hackathon (San Francisco, only 8 seats) - matrixownsyou
http://iter8.org/

======
jlees
Tell us more about who you are and what gets you excited before I waste time
bragging about myself to an anonymous wall.

Also, far more minor, lack of clarity with the question Skype or XMPP => I'd
just reply "XMPP" ;)

~~~
onetimeiter
Fair points.

What kind of generic information would help you? We're pretty excited about
graphs, social software, collaborative filtering, event coordination, behavior
analysis, and collaborative editors, but would consider working on anything
interesting with a realistic chance to succeed. We like iterating and letting
the market guide us. These are roughly the things we agree on, and why we are
considering to work together.

If you email us at founders@iter8.org we can give you more personal info.

~~~
tonystubblebine
I think this is a good idea, but I had the same reaction to the lack of
information. What I want is specific information, not generic. For example:

1\. How many of you are there?

2\. Why are you withholding your identities?

3\. Are there several organizers looking to find co-founders for several
different startups, or are the organizers already committed to working
together?

4\. Is the point to co-found companies with the organizers or will it be setup
so that any two (or three) attendees have a chance to group together?

5\. Name one example of a "pretty impressive" thing that you've built. If you
insist on being secretive could you give an example of a similar thing that
somebody else built that was as impressive as the things on your resumes.

~~~
onetimeiter
We are three right now, we're not sure if us (the initial attendees) will be
matches - that's part of what we want to find out. we'd be happy if others
find cofounders and we don't. All of us are already working on side projects,
but are not far enough along for that to be a hindrance towards joining
someone elses project. We don't want any special position over the other
attendees - in fact you'll get root on iter8.org and if everyone decides to do
a startup without one or all of us, we would not complain. We do this exactly
to find out who to work with. We're secretive because we have jobs right now,
and bragging anonymously doesn't work.

------
toisanji
8 seats isn't very much.

~~~
onetimeiter
Yeah we prefer small groups and focus on actually getting work done. We want
to figure out by actions not words if some subsets of us would make good
teams.

------
onetimeiter
asked matrixownsyou on #startups to post this for us (our fresh account got
autobanned by HN)

